#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Reset rb922

## Valcinei

Como resetar a rb922.
Com o cabo POE desligado segure o botão do reset apertado, ligue o cabo POE vai ouvir o 1° bip não solte o reset vai ouvir o 2° bip continue com o reset apertado (vai demorar um pouco) a luz da LAN vai piscar 5 vez pausadamente solte o reset, retire o cabo POE.

----------

